# Toby - Boston Bulldog, picture thread!



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

and Today;








Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151962820425636&l=8908529772035093337
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151962800700636&l=5070828214727602000


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww yay, Toby!! I'm going to be stalking this thread 

Love the chunky baby pics omg <3


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I will also be stalking. I love Toby.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww yay Toby love!  He (I) feels special.  lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol the video made of the three playing made me laugh. I love how Brody is just like there going "ENOUGH WITH THE SHENANIGANS. GUYSSSS STOP FIGHTINGGGG" haha


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Lol the video made of the three playing made me laugh. I love how Brody is just like there going "ENOUGH WITH THE SHENANIGANS. GUYSSSS STOP FIGHTINGGGG" haha


Yea he's an old fart hahaha. I have one of him getting all mad at Toby too at my place, let's see if I can find it...
Toby bugging Brody: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151731511030636&l=2978096563431408120

My son trying to get Toby to do tricks lol
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151907205025636&l=9213376596965118869

'Leave It'
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151937132445636&l=8208291259289382346



Toby as a pup-pup: 
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151203101555636&l=907535542518831393
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151183996630636&l=4676495411395616702
Video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151199158095636&l=7300337349471998490


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahahaha that's too funny!

It's like when Meeko goes on a playdate to my friend's place. She has two poms, and one's older (like 6 or 7 years old) and the other around 3-4. The younger one has known Meeko all her life (from the same puppy mill seizure) so they get along great... but the older one is a grump with other dogs lol. He does not care for other dogs, and for some reason Meeko is infatuated with him lol he does something similar to what Toby is doing except a lot worse because he hops around and jumps on the older one, and he just gets so PO'ed lolol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hahahaha that's too funny!
> 
> It's like when Meeko goes on a playdate to my friend's place. She has two poms, and one's older (like 6 or 7 years old) and the other around 3-4. The younger one has known Meeko all her life (from the same puppy mill seizure) so they get along great... but the older one is a grump with other dogs lol. He does not care for other dogs, and for some reason Meeko is infatuated with him lol he does something similar to what Toby is doing except a lot worse because he hops around and jumps on the older one, and he just gets so PO'ed lolol


LOL! Yea Toby was 'meowing' at Brody. He often does this with my cats too when he's trying to get Honey to play. I've tried recording it but never manage to catch them.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> LOL! Yea Toby was 'meowing' at Brody. He often does this with my cats too when he's trying to get Honey to play. I've tried recording it but never manage to catch them.


I didn't catch that! Gonna watch again to figure out what you mean by meowing lol. Maybe Toby thinks he's a cat?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I didn't catch that! Gonna watch again to figure out what you mean by meowing lol. Maybe Toby thinks he's a cat?


It's the high pitched trill sort of sound that he makes while growling. He does it at my cats when they meow at him lmao


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> It's the high pitched trill sort of sound that he makes while growling. He does it at my cats when they meow at him lmao


That's so cute! Brachy dogs always make the strangest noises lol!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby's "Um.. Mom? What the heck are you doing?" face.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Toby is so freaking cute! I just want to squishy squish his face.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Toby is so freaking cute! I just want to squishy squish his face.


 I do that all the time hahaha. He doesn't even care. 

Another video: 



 This was taken for a blog post I was doing on training 'sit' just to show an example. Toby gets bored near the end of the video, which is expected 'sit' gets pretty boring when you know so much more than that lol. 

And here's a video of Honey training: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151967377050636&set=vb.517870635&type=2&theater

Toby







Toby & Honey







Honey & Sebastian


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That second pic he's all, "Mom, why is this dog bed so small?" I've seen smaller terriers take over kitty condos, never a bulldog. Toby's an original!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha, that's for sure! I don't know what it is about being up there that he enjoys, but he loves it. He goes up all the time. Doesn't usually use anything to get up there anything, just hops up. The height he can jump often surprises me.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Toby
> View attachment 143730


This is a really great pic of him!! <3
And I love how he chills with the cats!! lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> This is a really great pic of him!! <3
> And I love how he chills with the cats!! lol


Haha, thanks. 
he's pretty mellow with the cats. Honey has him wrapped around her paw. She just looks at him and he'll lay down. Won't budge - not even for bacon.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Needed more pictures for my photography album, so here he is!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> Needed more pictures for my photography album, so here he is!
> 
> View attachment 144993
> View attachment 145001
> ...


These pictures looks great.
He has such a sweet face. 
Must be hard not to cuddle him all the time.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

He's way cuddly, so it makes it really easy to cuddle him 24/7 hahaha. He loves it when you lay with him.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my <3 such a handsome fella! I see he likes sun bathing too!

I wish he and Logan could have a play date lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> Oh my <3 such a handsome fella! I see he likes sun bathing too!
> 
> I wish he and Logan could have a play date lol


Me too, move closer  LOL


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Mid-jump!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

bostonbullmama said:


> View attachment 145153
> 
> 
> mid-jump!


LOL best face ever!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> View attachment 145153
> 
> 
> Mid-jump!


Cool shot! I LOVE his facial expression hahaha


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I know, hahahaha. Photo-cred to my hubby.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I just HAD to do it;










It was only meant to be a _quick _sketch, but I got lost in more details.. and I ended up spending more time on it than I thought I would lol. You're so darn cute, Toby!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


> I just HAD to do it;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! You drew this!? That's awesome!
you're so talented


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> I just HAD to do it;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! It's beautiful!! Thank you! I'll be printing this off and putting it on my wall! Seriously, wow.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww, you're welcome.  I'm glad you like it!! 

Since you want to print it, I'll retake a pic now that I have some natural light in here & send you a higher resolution. 

Here you go! Enjoy it.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Man, both Toby and Logan (CandyLeopard) are melting my heart today.

Easily my two probably most favourite dogs on DF right now. lmao


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Man, both Toby and Logan (CandyLeopard) are melting my heart today.
> 
> Easily my two probably most favourite dogs on DF right now. lmao


D'aww!! Toby thanks you. 

I had him outside hoop jumping today at the school bus stop. All the kids came running across the road to watch him, they thought it was so cool and Toby did great.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have more pictures for this thread.. but the uploader isn't working


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

More...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

More....


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

There's a few more too, but this is good enough for now. The uploader is giving me issues... 

The ACD's are called Tyson and Shenzi. They're fat... lol.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Great pics!!! My first thoughts of the ACDs is that they're fat! Lmao! But I love them! They're so cute!

And I love the pic of Toby with the kids.. and that last portrait shot of him is beautiful


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

You've got a great camera 
the pictures are beautiful and your kids are so photogenic.
The photo of them with Toby would totally be my desktop background haha.
So cute.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol, thanks. My desktop background switches automatically between photo's in my photography album. 
And yes, Shenzi and Tyson are wayyy overweight. Like 40lbs overweight. My Mom was saying they'd be around still in 20 years and I just looked up from what I was doing and said "their weight shaves a few years off Mom, they're not going to live their full lifespan at this rate" and she rolled her eyes at me and said they're not fat - Shenzi is 'barrel chested' and Tyson is muscular... Um, no, they're fat. 
Hoping for their sake that they shed a lot of pounds now that they're out in the country where they belong rather than being kept in a small house in the city. 

My camera is a Canon Rebel, it gets the job done. I'll never be able to use a simple point and shoot again though because the quality I get from it is fabulous.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool Pics. Your kids (furry and non) are precious. The ACD look nice too (not going to mention the weight)


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Toby is so handsome, I love the pic of him with your kids.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toby is such a cutie! Yup, by the looks of them there drumstick legs he's definetly a pure bread!!! Lol!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 
I'll be sure to share more photos when I get around to taking more.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Seriously... I don't understand people.
How does this dog, in any way, shape, or form, look aggressive? :doh:


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Cause he is going to aggressively lick your face off. That is too cute.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> View attachment 152034
> View attachment 152042
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, what a goof


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yesterday evening, we were walking down the path at like.. 9:00pm, and a little boy stopped on his bike and asked to pet Toby, I said sure and he went ahead and petted him, along with his Dad and the rest of the group they were walking with. The Dad asked if Toby was a bulldog mixed with a pug, I said no he's a bulldog mixed with a boston terrier. 
As we were walking away, I heard the Dad telling the little boy that bulldogs are mean dogs that will attack you and that's why it's so important to ask first and then let the dog sniff your hand before touching it, and giving him the 'good job' for asking beforehand, but stressing that bulldogs will eat you alive. 

.......... :doh:


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Yesterday evening, we were walking down the path at like.. 9:00pm, and a little boy stopped on his bike and asked to pet Toby, I said sure and he went ahead and petted him, along with his Dad and the rest of the group they were walking with. The Dad asked if Toby was a bulldog mixed with a pug, I said no he's a bulldog mixed with a boston terrier.
> As we were walking away, I heard the Dad telling the little boy that bulldogs are mean dogs that will attack you and that's why it's so important to ask first and then let the dog sniff your hand before touching it, and giving him the 'good job' for asking beforehand, but stressing that bulldogs will eat you alive.
> 
> .......... :doh:


Wth, that's crazy talk! LOL 
Of course each individual dog has a different personality, but the breed as a whole is known to be awesome with children. Silly people. I wonder where they get their "info" from.

Those pics of Toby and the baby are ADORABLE!

I met my very first half English Bulldog half Boston Terrier just yesterday at the dog park! He was gorgeous, and right away it reminded me of Toby  I soo wish I had the time to get a picture before he left. He and Logan loved eachother!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww! We've only met 1 other boston bulldog and it was one of Toby's littermates!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

We have discovered the awesomeness that is; THE FRISBEE

We also received a comment at an adoption event that it is so nice to see a bulldog who isn't fat! (Thank you random citizen!)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Awe, Toby <3


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the last pic! It looks like your hard work in helping him loose weight is paying off!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'm proud of him


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Well.. we have discovered Toby has a fear!

hehehe...

I promise, the poor guy was not scarred for life during/after the making of this video. In fact we all just got home from a jog in the park.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL What a goof! We have that same toy but the kids play with it so often it doesn't even phase Charlie.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Went to the dog park yesterday.... Goofy dog made a fool of me. Wouldn't listen to any of his commands... no sits, no stays, was super annoying LOL - oh well... Stubborn guy.














Derp



























and more derp


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

And now we're off for our walk!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby got a new tag yesterday from my work - h'oh yea, I got a job at Tabby's Treasures in St Thomas, ON.  Yay! I get to bring Toby to work with me!









And today we found a toad - it was super awesome and he loved it and ran around with it and licked it. He didn't hurt it though, was just really interested in it. Spent about 10 minutes following it around the trail lol. 








Sorry - I know all the pics have the million $ dog on the bottom of them now - it's cuz I edit them immediately for his page and then.. when I want to share them, I don't have the pre-edits.. :/ my bad, lol.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

*July, 2015 - Road Trip to Ottawa!*

We left London around 8:00AM, I had a really hard time getting Toby out of bed at 6:30AM so we could leave sooner but, 8 wasn't a huge set back.









He passed out again shortly after we left, I swear all this dog does it sleep and poop sometimes! 









We stopped around the 3 hour mark for some coffee and food at Tim Hortons, and Toby got to stretch his legs and get some pent up energy out. 





















Got back in the car, and Toby was soon showing that he was getting bored of this never ending car ride.















Finally, we arrived at the hotel, Toby checked out a chair and then went straight to the bed to lay down and SLEEP AGAIN?! 










(More)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

It took a little convincing, but finally we were out exploring! 
First stop was Confederation Park;














It was pretty warm out so we ended up at Starbucks - where they actually brought water out for Toby and told us if it was too warm for him we could come inside!! I was shocked, London is not dog-friendly.








Then we walked some more and found this memorial stone for all the folks who passed away while the canal was being built. Took a picture just because. 








Toby slept -really- good that night, LOL















The next day wasn't so touristy so I didn't get all the pictures I had hoped too - oh well, all the more reason to go back and visit MissC89 again!!


----------

